# 20Gal Tropical RainForest Journal ...



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Just want to share some progress in my tank. The tank is not at its maximum condition yet but hopefully it will be presentable enough to share.

Here are the Tank Spec:

- 20 Gallon ADA tank
- ADA Power Sand
- ADA Soil Amazonia Powder
- ADA Bright Sand
- 2 x 36W Power Compact Lighting
- Eheim External Filter
- UnderGravel Cable Heater

Fauna:
- 10 pcs Ember Tetra
- 2 Corydoras Pygmeus
- 15 Cardina Japonica Shrimp
- 10 Cherry Shrimp
- 4 Dwarft Pencil Fish
- 2 SAE
- 2 Otocincleus

Here are the initial Setting up ....


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

The Process and the Planting ...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

More pictures ...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Another Pictures ...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Final Result after six months, and after going through a lot of algae problems ...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

The fauna ...


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW! I adore this tank!
Now that I'm likely switching my 540l to a nice 125l I will try to go for a look like this. Although staying true to the flora and fauna of South America and w/out using any CO2.
Anyone who knows some nice SA plants that give that rainforest feel growing on roots?


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Calavera said:


> WOW! I adore this tank!
> Now that I'm likely switching my 540l to a nice 125l I will try to go for a look like this. Although staying true to the flora and fauna of South America and w/out using any CO2.
> Anyone who knows some nice SA plants that give that rainforest feel growing on roots?


You can try the aponogaton family? i think they originated from SA. GL with your tank


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

nevada, the tank is beautiful! 

You did a great job of documenting your setup and progress. And the photography is excellent.
Just a couple questions.
What are the plants you have in there?
Whats your fertilization schedule?
If it were mine I would have a group of stem plants behind the wood in the center rt., but thats just me. I really like it the way it is.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

neonfish3 said:


> nevada, the tank is beautiful!
> 
> You did a great job of documenting your setup and progress. And the photography is excellent.
> Just a couple questions.
> ...


Hi,

First of all thank you for the comment and don't worry to throw me any Qs. Basically we are here to share 

The plants that i have in the tank are: Bolbitis, HC, some Hairgrass, some Crytocrony wendtii and another miground plant that i put at the back corner ...

Well by right the bolbitis are suppose to fill up the center part, just that it takes time for it to grow and i just did some trimming before taking the pic thats why it looks empty  and the tank just recovered from green water. thats one reason why the plants have not grown really thick yet.

at first i was thinking of using Rotata sp instead but due to the limited space, i decided on using bolbitis instead as it can grow on wood ...

Edwin


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW! Simple, but healthy and beautiful! I love tanks like this because you don't have to strain your eyes to see everything that's in it!  Cool journal setup too! Nice job! It must have taken a lot of patience to have it fill in over the course of a half year, though. Obviously, it was worth it!!!!


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

You don't have any bigger pics of it so that we could enjoy it in HighDeff 
Otherwise - are you sure that the aponogaton family originated from South America - I could only find species that came from the area around the indean ocean...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> WOW! Simple, but healthy and beautiful! I love tanks like this because you don't have to strain your eyes to see everything that's in it!  Cool journal setup too! Nice job! It must have taken a lot of patience to have it fill in over the course of a half year, though. Obviously, it was worth it!!!!


Well it still needs a lot of maintenance, less maintenance will make the plants grows even wilder and untidy ...  But yeah it is worth it to see the progress  thank for the comment.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Calavera said:


> You don't have any bigger pics of it so that we could enjoy it in HighDeff
> Otherwise - are you sure that the aponogaton family originated from South America - I could only find species that came from the area around the indean ocean...


Hi,

Ow, South America. At first i thought SA = South Africa. Well not sure if aponogeton come from South africa but definetly from africa. That was my bad! 

Well here is the link to the tank pictures ... hope it works

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2101073691

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid225/p47334b2aa6e3ab4f55309033c7bfe4f0/e9717641.jpg


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice tank, I've a driftwood which is something of similar to yours and had a hard time thinking how to make it look better with multiple rocks formation. Thanks to you, I have some idea now....


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Nevada--

I was wondering how you would rate your success using the heating cable as opposed to a non-heated cable tank......did you notice any appreciable differences or not?


----------



## skubasteve! (May 22, 2007)

Very very nice setup.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

ballsmyberries said:


> Nice tank, I've a driftwood which is something of similar to yours and had a hard time thinking how to make it look better with multiple rocks formation. Thanks to you, I have some idea now....


Good Luck!! =p share with us the process of making the tank will you??? =)


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Hey Nevada--
> 
> I was wondering how you would rate your success using the heating cable as opposed to a non-heated cable tank......did you notice any appreciable differences or not?


Hi,

Sorry for the late reply, well in my point of view, the growth rate is about the same. The main reason why i use the heating cable is to increase the water temperature. I want to keep it at 23 Degree C. just worried that some of the fishes might not be able to take the low water temp ... 
thats all 

Edwin


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Very very nice setup.


Thank you  the tank is still not in its best condition. Anyway few changes have been made to the tank ...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Done some changes, remove the background plants and thinking of replacing it with some midground plants instead. Done some trimming and water changes recently ... give me some feedback


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looks great. I might have to try a look like this myself.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice and I love your fish choices. I believe that pencilfish are under appreciated little gems and we don't see them enough!


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Jessie, i tried to go with different kind of fish. Since the LFS in Seattle carries ember tetra i tried to give it a try. Eventhough it doesn't give much colour to the tank. thats why i'm thinking of like sell them away 

You think the aquascape is better with background plants or without it?

Edwin


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Well if you sell those pencils, let me know 

I think it looks nice either way, really, because you have that great driftwood which packs a lot of punch. If you choose to stay without background plants on the sides, adding some more just center behind the hardscape might add some nice complimentary height.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Jessie said:


> Well if you sell those pencils, let me know
> 
> I think it looks nice either way, really, because you have that great driftwood which packs a lot of punch. If you choose to stay without background plants on the sides, adding some more just center behind the hardscape might add some nice complimentary height.


You are from Washington area???


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

*UPDATES on 6 / 5 / 2007 *

replace the background plant with Potamogetin Gayi ... 

What do you think?

Before:









Without Background plants:









After:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The new background plants give it that little extra fullness without being overwhelming. Very nicely done.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

cs_gardener, ,I hope it will stay like this and gets thicker  thanks


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hic,could i have bigger pics ? My eyes are pulled out to look at this mini pic


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

zQ. said:


> Hic,could i have bigger pics ? My eyes are pulled out to look at this mini pic


Sure, here it is ...










Btw, just wondering is that your tank at the introduction page of your website? It looks good though and very Amanoish


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually think the layout looked better with background plants  Very nice tank right now also, but I think it looked better before.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Leonard said:


> I actually think the layout looked better with background plants  Very nice tank right now also, but I think it looked better before.


Well the current pictures have background plants too  maybe not too thick as before ... the mid pic is before i added the new background plants ... thanks for the comment and input


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Nice job on the scaping! I think the addition of the Potamogetin Gayi was a good choice. I really improve the center of the scape.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Scotth, just waiting for the P.Gayi to grow thicker now


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Good job on the design layout I really like it. How is the P. Guyi doing that stuff grows like a weed, Has it tried to take over your tank yet?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nevada--

I really like it! Have you thought about adding anything reddish in there for some contrast? I know the Gayi will bronze some under high light, but what about the addition of needle leaf ludwigia? It would give a similar appearance to the Gayii, but gets nice and red. Just a thought.......


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

arowanaman said:


> Good job on the design layout I really like it. How is the P. Guyi doing that stuff grows like a weed, Has it tried to take over your tank yet?


Thanks Arowanaman, you got yourself a really nice tank too! really like the design  Well not for the time being, just that they grow taller now. have to start trimming them soon ...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Nevada--
> 
> I really like it! Have you thought about adding anything reddish in there for some contrast? I know the Gayi will bronze some under high light, but what about the addition of needle leaf ludwigia? It would give a similar appearance to the Gayii, but gets nice and red. Just a thought.......


Hi there,

Thank you first of all for commenting my tank, anyway i agree with you that my tank lack of a reddish colour. but ludwidgia seems a little of with the design. To me its more into garden type of aquascape ... Prefer like cyrpts  Well thats just my Opinion. Give me more advise and suggestions, will be glad to hear it ...

Edwin


----------

